# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζεται φούρνος μικροκυμάτων LG, 34Λ, με γκριλ, θερμό αέρα.

## sotron1

Χαρίζεται φούρνος μικροκυμάτων LG, 34Λ, με γκριλ, θερμό αέρα. Πρόβλημα έχει στην Magnetron, όποιος θέλει να μπορεί να ασχοληθεί ή να τον κάνει ανταλλακτικά.


Τηλ: 6955089364

Παραλαβή από Περιστέρι.


DSC_4186.jpg DSC_4024.jpg

----------


## agis68

Με ενδιαφέρει για ανταλλακτικά και φυσικά για τον Μετασχηματιστή του

----------


## Gaou

Kai εγω ενδιαφερομαι εφοσον δουλευει ο αερας. Αν ψηνεται ο αγης θα του δωσω εγω αλλον που δεν εχει αέρα να παρω εγω αυτόν.

----------


## agis68

Ας γίνει αυτό που λέει ο Παύλος αλλά ρε συ είσαι στην άλλη άκρη της Αττικής πως θα έρθω ενώ το Περιστέρι είναι δίπλα μου......

----------


## sotron1

Περιμένετε λίγο, γιατί κάποιος ήταν πιο γρήγορος στο How to fix .gr. Εάν δεν το πάρει προτιμάω να το πάρει κάποιος να το δουλέψει από να το κάνει μπίλιες.

Θα χρειαστείτε αυτοκίνητο για την μεταφορά, είναι λίγο βαρύ.

----------


## Gaou

αγι αν δεν το παρει ο fixer θα παω να το παρω εγώ και μετα συννενοουμαστε .  απλα θα έρθω με το απριλια μαλλον.

----------


## Gaou

Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Σωτήρη για την προσφορά του και την υπομονη του. Τωρα χρωστάω εγω στον Αγι.

----------

